# Intel NIC disconnection issues



## Russ64 (Mar 5, 2022)

I have an issue with the Intel NIC as it disconnects (restarts) multiple times a day.  My motherboard is Asus Prime H570-Plus which has onboard the Intel I219-V NIC.  Windows 11 is fully updated as are the Intel Ethernet drivers (12.19.1.37).  I have used Intel ProSet Config Utility to run all diagnostics which all Pass.

Windows Event Log shows:
The network interface "Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (14) I219-V" has begun resetting.  There will be a momentary disruption in network connectivity while the hardware resets. Reason: The network driver detected that its hardware has stopped responding to commands. This network interface has reset 6 time(s) since it was last initialized.

Anyone else getting this?  Any solution?
Thanks
Russ


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Try an older driver,

Pull the ethrrnet cable, blow dust out of the port on the mobo and router/modem, try, then swap ports, thrn cables. If no dice the nic is toast, buy a ethernet card.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 26, 2022)

@Russ64 are you using Asus' or Intel's own driver?

I am actually using Intel's own Networking Drivers v26.4 for my Intel I225-V which in Windows 11 shows up like this


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi,
Probably win-11 issue which I never use
I'm on the same 1219-v on old x299 fine on win-10 and 7

There were lots of nic issues on z490 platform but I never noticed any on my z490 apex but these were reports on win-10 not 11.

Win-11 I'm on an older driver
12.18.9.23


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks for all replies.  As with all things Computing, I just checked my Event Log and this has not happened since the day I posted this.  Go figure (as they say).
Must have been a Windows 11 / Intel driver issue that Microsoft have fixed, as no driver updates since.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 2, 2022)

Hi,
Unless there is a problem there really is no reason to fix anything.
Roll back to the previous driver.


----------

